# Judiciary B Committee Decision...Hunter Pressure Plan



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I received an email from Lois Delmore, the head of the Judiciary B Committee this morning.

She quotes, "The Hunter Pressure Plan passed out of committee with a positive recommendation yesterday. It will be recommended to the legislative council as a bill for next session."

Here is the Hunter Pressure Concept in pdf format. You must have Adobe Acrobat Reader.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Any comments on the wide degree of conditions - across the state ??? What if most NR's choose the few wet areas ??? This is why the number of NR's (pressure) per zone would be a good idea.

Plus have more zones to spread them out & bring economic benefit to more small towns in ND- Even our worst areas are better than most states.

Plus it may slow down leasing of lands - or buying lands if they are not guaranteed a license. Also Guides would be less likely to tie up lands if they are limited in the number of customers they will have. That & start auditing them & who they lease from. It is a shame the amount of land they think they need.

Then start buying or leasing land for plots / coverlocks etc for the freelance hunters only. Give the farmers a decent payment for them letting us hunt.

Come on ND Legislature you can do it !!! Make ND even better - instead of turning us into the same SAD situation most other states are in k: 
Let our G&FD work & solve the problems for the Tax payers of ND. Instead of for profit, or special interests.

What we have & have had is way to valuable to let it be taken over by "only the wealthy" In time people will see the quality of life we have & hopefully move here to share it with us - Instead of just buying it (for a month a year)

I could even learn to have faith in our leaders again :roll: --- Thanks Lois !!!


----------

